# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  eXtrudy App for Android Launches - 2d to 3D

## Brian_Krassenstein

eXtrudy was just introduced to the Android Store.  It's a completely free application which will allow you to easily turn pictures or drawings into 3D printable 3d models.  The app was just ported over from Windows.  The creator is not trying to make a profit from it, and intends to hopefully port eXtrudy over to iOS devices soon.  More details on this app can be found here: http://3dprint.com/14521/extrudy-android-3d-app/

Below is an example of a 3D print created from an eXtrudy model:

----------


## curious aardvark

never heard of this - and it's available for windows ? 
Very cool :-) 

Guess it goes on the positive side of the: why do i need a smartphone' list. 
Although whether anything will ever outbalance the one entry on the negative side: 'once my number gets out to clients the bloody phone will never stop and people will expect me to answer texts'. Is doubtful :-) 

But I'm definitely going to go play with the windows version - cheers :-)

----------


## eXtrudy

Hi,

yes - the windows version is available since summer 2013 and should be quite stable. It has nearly the same features as the Android version, although the generation of the mesh takes a little bit longer. The optimizations from the Android port will be integrated into the next windows release.

----------


## old man emu

On first glance this software looks like it is worth further exploration. I've downloaded the Windows version.

I like the fact that the starting point can be a sketch. Some of us old timers still like to work with pencil and paper. 

I'll get back to you later. I'm heading off to watch the tutorial videos.

Old Man Emu

----------


## curious aardvark

Well i tried it and did get a prinatable item. 

But all the back and forwards in the menu system was confusing, and I could not get my head around how to make the object thicker without changing all the other dimensions as well.
Also the add hook menu system was almost unuseable and I gacve up on trying to get the loop aligned. Just could not move anything consistently in the direction I wanted. 

To be fair I was just trying to turn a black and white drawing into a printable object - I wasn't trying to make a pendant.   

And it did sort of do that. 

But I think I'll learn how to use inkscape to make dxf files in future. It has to be simpler :-)

----------


## old man emu

Problem: The tutorial videos have no sound!!!!!!.

The tutorials seem to be very good, but here is a case where a word is worth a thousand pictures.

An option would be to write the script for each tutorial and publish them as Google Docs. This way a document written in your primary language could be translated into the primary language of the viewer.

OME

----------


## eXtrudy

Hi,

I see if I could do anything about it - maybe I'll create a commented version for one or two tutorials. But a real manual would be too much work at the moment - I'm pretty busy with fixing the app (after I come home from work...)




> Problem: The tutorial videos have no sound!!!!!!.
> 
> The tutorials seem to be very good, but here is a case where a word is worth a thousand pictures.
> 
> An option would be to write the script for each tutorial and publish them as Google Docs. This way a document written in your primary language could be translated into the primary language of the viewer.
> 
> OME

----------


## eXtrudy

Since the app has a linear workflow which uses the design of a classical assistant/wizard, the steps have to be done in a strict order. E.g. changing the height of the object is done in the "Generate The surface" step. At a later point of time (after creating the 3d mesh) a non-uniform scaling (e.g. object thickness) would cause unpleasant deformations.




> Well i tried it and did get a prinatable item. 
> 
> But all the back and forwards in the menu system was confusing, and I could not get my head around how to make the object thicker without changing all the other dimensions as well.
> Also the add hook menu system was almost unuseable and I gacve up on trying to get the loop aligned. Just could not move anything consistently in the direction I wanted. 
> 
> To be fair I was just trying to turn a black and white drawing into a printable object - I wasn't trying to make a pendant.   
> 
> And it did sort of do that. 
> 
> But I think I'll learn how to use inkscape to make dxf files in future. It has to be simpler :-)

----------


## eXtrudy

so I've added a version with audio for tutorial 10  (might still take a while until the upload is done) - I hope it proves  useful to you:

http://youtu.be/hTTwjfHuhcA

----------


## old man emu

How's this for good support from the developer? 

Keep it up, eXtrudy  :Big Grin: 

OME

----------


## old man emu

> so I've added a version with audio for tutorial 10  (might still take a while until the upload is done) - I hope it proves  useful to you:
> 
> http://youtu.be/hTTwjfHuhcA



Viewed the video. It provides a good explanation of the process, however, I have these questions:

1. Where do you define the measurement system. I see that at the end of the process, you can scale in millimetres, but what is the measurement system used in the earlier stages such as when setting depths within the boundaries of the object? (Adding Decoration section)

2. Are our American friends required to use the metric system when the stl file is generated, or can the file be generated in the Imperial system?

3. How would you use this software to create an object such as a rubber duckie like this?
Rubber Duck.jpg
4. Would you add narration to Tutorial 7, please?

OME

----------


## eXtrudy

eXtrudy is an assistant to create things with 2D characteristics in a 3d world. This applies mostly to jewellery, coins, medals etc.. The tool is not able to create real free form 3d objects, but the results should be always printable. Thus it is some kind of 2.5D tool - but for a very special purpose and not for design in general (like professional software as zbrush etc.)

1. Before the last stage the corrdinate system works mostly in pixels. The tool is not meant to allow precise constructions or measurements. Only the last stage should help you to set the volume and bounding box straight. If you need exact scaling, you might post-process the object in another tool like netfabb, meshlab or blender.

2. the metric system rules ;-) - no seriously - at the moment I don't have time for that.
3. You could create a duck-like object with a simple silhouette a a very curved surface profile - maybe add an eye as decoration element. But with the 2.5D you could not model a free from like the mouth or a neck - see the pictures

duck_shape.jpg
duck_profile.jpg
duck_3d_01.jpg
duck_3d_02.jpg

4. maybe later - can't promise...





> Viewed the video. It provides a good explanation of the process, however, I have these questions:
> 
> > Would you describe your program as a designer aid for 2.5D rather than true 3D?
> 
> 1. Where do you define the measurement system. I see that at the end of the process, you can scale in millimetres, but what is the measurement system used in the earlier stages such as when setting depths within the boundaries of the object? (Adding Decoration section)
> 
> 2. Are our American friends required to use the metric system when the stl file is generated, or can the file be generated in the Imperial system?
> 
> 3. How would you use this software to create an object such as a rubber duckie like this?
> ...

----------


## old man emu

Great response!

I have produced a medallion, but forgot to save the stl  :Frown: . The result was not up to printing standard because of my inexperience with the software, but the good thing is that I did manage to get a result. 

I am going to watch the ankh video again, and write down the step-by-step actions to produce a quick reference document.

OME

----------


## eXtrudy

I'm looking forward to see your results :-)

----------


## eXtrudy

Version 1.2 has been released for Windows with a bunch of new features. And for the first time a Mac OS X version is available!

http://www.extrudy.net/download.html

extrudy_for_mac_os_x.jpg

----------


## Bassna

> Version 1.2 has been released for Windows with a bunch of new features. And for the first time a Mac OS X version is available!
> 
> http://www.extrudy.net/download.html
> 
> extrudy_for_mac_os_x.jpg


When I tried to download the .exe file, firefox stopped the download with a virus warning. Not sure why, the .zip file downloaded fine, and I ran it through a ton of AV program's all with safe result's. Might want to look into that. Thanks for putting this together for everyone to use though  :Smile:

----------


## eXtrudy

This is strange - I use firefox too and don't have download problems. Could you please send a screenshot of the warning dialog? Are you able to download any other exe installers (e.g. from download sites like cnet, chip etc.)?

thanks and best regards, Hendrik




> When I tried to download the .exe file, firefox stopped the download with a virus warning. Not sure why, the .zip file downloaded fine, and I ran it through a ton of AV program's all with safe result's. Might want to look into that. Thanks for putting this together for everyone to use though

----------


## Bassna

> This is strange - I use firefox too and don't have download problems. Could you please send a screenshot of the warning dialog? Are you able to download any other exe installers (e.g. from download sites like cnet, chip etc.)?
> 
> thanks and best regards, Hendrik


Ever since the first time I tried and got the warning, it won't let me click that link anymore. I tried with Chrome just to check, and it still gives an error. Which is odd, also odd because I use private searching by default with firefox, it should not remember anything when I close it.
44.jpg 

Here is a google image I found that looked similar to the one I got, 45.jpg, but I also had a window pop up with it.

----------


## eXtrudy

Thank you for your help. Maybe it's a firewall which is allergic to unkown exe files. But if the zip works, you could use that one.




> Ever since the first time I tried and got the warning, it won't let me click that link anymore. I tried with Chrome just to check, and it still gives an error. Which is odd, also odd because I use private searching by default with firefox, it should not remember anything when I close it.
> 44.jpg 
> 
> Here is a google image I found that looked similar to the one I got, 45.jpg, but I also had a window pop up with it.

----------


## Crazy_3D_printer

Any version for iphone?

----------


## eXtrudy

> Any version for iphone?


No, but there is one for Mac OSX and Windows. They could be downloaded here: http://www.extrudy.net/download.html

best regards, Hendrik

----------

